
Tokenium: my new protocol to solve decentralized exchange flaws - nadam
https://github.com/tokenium/core/blob/master/tokenium_whitepaper.md
======
nadam
Hi, This is my proposal to solve problems in current protocols like 0x. The
aim is to combine the pros of centralized exhanges and decentralized
exchanges. I appreciate your opinions. I am mostly interested in finding
possible flaws. If you are interested in this, please follow me on twitter
(the link is at the bottom of the whitepaper).

